# Auxiliary Input Problems: "Device Not Found"



## SuperRS (Jan 6, 2012)

I had similar issues when having my IPod connected via USB and my Phone playing Pandora thru the aux jack. It would just switch back and forth between the USB and AUX. Also had the same issue while charging my phone and listing to my IPOD thru AUX.


----------



## Ashley_D (Jan 6, 2012)

Were you able to figure out the problem and get it fixed? It's quite annoying.


----------



## Sweber (Jun 11, 2012)

Any news on this I am having the same issue.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

What type of phone. Android's really don't like to use their USB port for multiple things at one time. I don't know about the iPhone.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Ashley_D said:


> Hello everyone. I just bought my brand new 2012 Chevy Cruze LS at the beginning of December. I absolutely love the thing. But during a 9 hour road trip from NC to PA, I notice an issue with my AUX. Upon leaving the trip I plugged my phone into the USB to keep it charged. I do not play anything through my phone. And I plugged my iPod Nano into the AUX. When leaving for the trip, I was listening to the radio, when all of a sudden it automatically switches to the AUX. Even when the iPod was off. It would never switch itself back to the radio, I had to do it manually. I wasn't able to time how often it did this. But eventually I unplugged the AUX cord from the car and it stopped. Later on I would turn my iPod on to listen to it and, I timed it perfectly, every 6 minutes right down to the very second, it would switch to "device not found", go to my radio, then a couple seconds later, back to my iPod. Every 6 minutes.
> 
> These problems started immediately when leaving my house. It was the first time I had used the AUX port also. Now would this be a problem with the wiring in my car? Has anybody every experienced any issues like this with their car? And if it is my car, will my dealer be willing to fix an issue like this? Or would they just sort of blow me off since it really isn't a problem with the performance of the car and rather just an added on luxury?
> 
> Any information would be awesome. Thanks!




Ashley_D,
I would like to congratulate you on your new Cruze! Also welcome to CruzeTalk! This is a great community of people that have a lot of useful information to offer. I would suggest that you take your Cruze into your dealer and have them look into this issue for you. I would also like you to keep me posted on the progress with your dealer. If you have any other questions please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## 20126spdRS (Dec 27, 2011)

mine has done that randomly only while using both aux and USB connections, USB to charge and AUX for pandora or nav. every so often it wont recognise my driod 3 as well but shut the car off unplug restart right back to normal. most times i just listen to the music direct from the phone.


----------



## 20126spdRS (Dec 27, 2011)

mine has done that randomly only while using both aux and USB connections, USB to charge and AUX for pandora or nav. every so often it wont recognise my driod 3 as well but shut the car off unplug restart right back to normal. most times i just listen to the music direct from the phone.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I only ever use a USB flash drive in my car(no AUX ever) but when I turn on my stereo about once every 3days it is set in AUX even though I never use this connection. 

I did notice my USB drive using power(blinking) when the car was off so I was thinking in my case it may be some effect of my car sitting for a day & the battery rundown protection disabling the USB until the next time I start the car.


----------



## Sweber (Jun 11, 2012)

I did a little further troubleshooting before taking it to the dealer, The problem definatly only occurs when a device is charging using the USB plug and either the same device or another is playing through the Aux input. If I unplug the USB and charge the device playing through the 12v charger in front of the cup holder I do not get any issues.

I will try to take the Cruze in for the recall sometime next week and get this checked out while I am there.


----------



## myselfalex (Jun 13, 2012)

I was sadly surprised to see that my Android phone doesn't work with the car, and happily surprised my Zune does.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Sweber said:


> I did a little further troubleshooting before taking it to the dealer, The problem definatly only occurs when a device is charging using the USB plug and either the same device or another is playing through the Aux input. If I unplug the USB and charge the device playing through the 12v charger in front of the cup holder I do not get any issues.
> 
> I will try to take the Cruze in for the recall sometime next week and get this checked out while I am there.




Sweber,
I would like you to keep me posted on the outcome of your visit to the dealer. If you have any questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Sweber (Jun 11, 2012)

So i took the cruze into the dealer last weekend to have them look at this. After consulting a GM engineer they told me this is normal operation.


----------



## buckeyewalt (Mar 10, 2012)

Don't believe it,,,,,,,,,there is an issue with the radio,,,GM knows about it and they have their "engineers" working on it ,,,like a program update,,at least thats what the dealer told me,,and I saw the tech bulletin on it! When I asked when the update would be available, they said to check back monthly,,,,,THANK YOU GM!!


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

I have only plugged a USB flashdrive containing all my music and so far no problems.

Sent from my DROID3


----------

